
Beginner’s Guide to Google Analytics for Websites - vedaprodarte
http://blog.oursky.com/2016/03/29/guide-to-google-analytics-for-websites/
======
charlotteley
Thanks for sharing. Would like to learn more about the free services and
promotional method provided by Google. Anyone can tell me more? I found some
videos on Youtube. I followed but it was not very effective!

~~~
vedaprodarte
Thanks! I am planning to write more about Google Adwords. Stay tuned.

------
scottyates11
Good. There is also a video course from Google. For those beginners you may
read this article and then visit this site:
[https://analyticsacademy.withgoogle.com/](https://analyticsacademy.withgoogle.com/)

